# I've got a problem...



## Ymryl (Mar 2, 2004)

Well, the wife and I went to look at larger campers last weekend (we've come to realise that the 21RS is simply going to be too small for us as the boys grow). I had myself convinced that the 25RS-S or 26 RS were going to be what we were looking for. Unfortunately, the first unit that we passed (and looked inside of) was a 28 RS-S.

I'm sure you all can guess, my wife looked at that, then went into the 25 and 26' models and proclaimed them too small.









Now for the problem. 123" wheelbase. Plenty of towing power, but 123"...

So tell me, would anyone in their right mind (other than the fool from the "other" forum that's pulling 29' trailer with the Grand Cherokee) consider pulling the 28 RS-S with an Armada?

Changing tow vehicles (again) is definately not an option, so I guess I am just looking for opinions here...


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

The only solution (while keeping the family intact) is a class A. The Monaco line is pretty nice, as is the Blue Bird.









Just foolin', Glenn


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Blue Bird conversion, now you're talking a step up!!!!!







You could probably have that baby optioned up with a bunkhouse and everything.

Lots of trailer with a 28rss, maybe too much for your armada. The wheelbase issue can be overcome with LT tires and a good hitch. Run the numbers and see how you come out weight wise. What's the gvwr and gcwr on the armada and the weights on the 28rss?

Mike


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

If the power and capacity is there ask the dealer if you can have a test tow to see how it feels. Wheel base is much more of a subjective issue than are the other numbers that you normally deal with when towing.

Quality sway control even if that means moving up to a Hensley hitch may be a cheaper and workable option.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

LOL Paul and the cycle begins.

The Av rides on a 130" wheelbase so your not that far off. What are the weights limits on the Armada.

With 1stTimeAround weighing his camper at 5940 that gives you a good solid number to work from. I don't think your friction sway control will work, and if I were going to be close I'd probably look at one of the Hensley hitches.

I just don't know enough about the GCWR of the Armada, the power and torque or the weight to be able to say no way or proceed with caution. I mean you camp on RI how far of a drive is it from one side to the other


----------



## Ymryl (Mar 2, 2004)

Ok, I forgot to jot down the actual; weights the last time I went to the dump so I will have to go off of the sticker in the door as far as weights go (should be ok for a ball park estimate). First, according to the owners manual, the towing capacity is 9,100 lbs (which we all know is subjective). Tongue load is rated at 910 lbs and the CCWR is 14,799 (which if I understand correctly is the max for everything combined right?)

The sticker in the door says the GVWR is 6,999 lbs. Front GAWR is 3,399 rear is 4200.

So, if you take 14,799 - 6,999 you end up with 7,800 lbs for the trailer and all of the stuff (including propane, water, wife, kids and everything else).

If the 5940 is correct, that leaves 1,860. I'd say it will be close...

I have heard good things about the equil-i-zer brand hitch and also the Reese dual cam. Not sure I am ready to drop 3,000 on a Hensley (nor am I sure it will work on the Armada with the tire slung underneath the rear end).

I can say this, The 21RS has a GVRW of 5,500 lbs and (as much as I hate the saying) you don't even really notice it back there. Obviously a Prodigy controller and a better hitch/sway setup (like the equil-i-zer or dual cam) would be used.

So, what's the consensus? Would I be nuts?

Oh, and BTW, my dealer asked me what Ford product the Armada compared to, so I explained that it's direct competition is the Expeidition and his eyes got very large as he told me "I have no doubt then that you could pull this with no problem". "We have people pulling out of here every day with Expeditions pulling coaches larger than this"....







Apparently, if you are dumb enough to try it, they'll let you. So much for his advice,,,


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I think its time for a test tow, if you were close I'd say come on over.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> I have heard good things about the equil-i-zer brand hitch and also the Reese dual cam. Not sure I am ready to drop 3,000 on a Hensley (nor am I sure it will work on the Armada with the tire slung underneath the rear end).


I believe that the Hensley hookup to the TV is the same as any other hitct. It just plugs into the receiver. All the "stuff" that makes it work is mounted on the A-frame. Of course, perhaps kjp1969 can jump in with some first hand knowledge.

I'd ask the dealer if you could do a test tow. As far as your trailer choice.......you always have to start off looking at the smaller one's, especially with the wife.







The 26RS is the first Outback Clare looked at, and I couldn't get her to look at another. I wanted a 28BHS myself, for the walkaround queen bed and the living area slide. She thought the 26RS would be great in case the kids wanted to bring friends.

Anyway, the way it worked out, I'm happy. After I eventually, (read that next year or two) get my 2500HD/3500 series (or Ford equivilant) with the diesel engine, I'll start looking at bigger things. Of course, then 5'er's will be in the running.









Tim


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Paul,

All Ican tell you is that when I weighed the 28RSS on Saturday(this past Saturday that is) it tipped the scale at 5940 with the awning, A/C, propane and battery, plus grease, oil and whatever else the factory/dealer adds to it.

Remember, the 28 RSS has a GVWR of 7000. So really you don't have 1860 pounds to spare, you have roughly 1000 pounds to load in the trailer.

I myself am in the process of working through a new truck purchase for my 28RSS. I don't know if you have read the saga of 1stTimeAround (that's me), but I bought a brand new Tundra Double Cab at the end of June without any knowledge that a camper was in the future. Like you, my RV guys say, "Oh yeah, that rig will handle the 28RSS with no problem!" Well, much to my suprise, my GCWR is at 11,780. That's w/o any clothes, food, my toys (read fishing gear), kids' toys, the actual kids, etc. That does include my wife of course because how could I possibly drive, set up the camper or anything else without her!HAHAHAHA! (Ya'll know what I mean!)

I hope it works out okay for you, but I have learned through experience, don't trust the freakin' dealer, RV or Truck. They only want to sell a piece of equipment, you and your family's health and safety be damned!!!

Take the advice that I did from Y-guy, weigh everything and let the numbers do the talking! My wife, like yours fell in love with the 28RSS and she wants to buy a new truck to pull the trailer she likes, rather than get a new trailer for the truck she likes.

Good luck, I'll keep praying for you!! You'll need it if you agonize over your decision the way I have over mine.

Jason


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

The fever is hitting again. Vern, the double spraying isn't working









28RSS - wife and I just love it.

Commenting for my wife. The guys are all talking numbers, weights, gear ratios, etc but they are missing the most important part....The colour has to match









Good luck with your decision.

Thor


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Why do you think I got the Almond Perle Metallic Ram (thats what Dodge calls it), it had to match the trailer. the DMV just called it tan when we got the tags but what do they know







.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

My old SUV matched the OUTBACK. My new truck matches the green accent stripe.


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Our Graphite Metallic (ok, charcoal gray) Durango doesn't match the OB colors but do I care? Nope. The Durango has a Hemi!

I just noticed my member number. *4 69*

I like it!


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> > I have heard good things about the equil-i-zer brand hitch and also the Reese dual cam. Not sure I am ready to drop 3,000 on a Hensley (nor am I sure it will work on the Armada with the tire slung underneath the rear end).
> 
> 
> I believe that the Hensley hookup to the TV is the same as any other hitct. It just plugs into the receiver. All the "stuff" that makes it work is mounted on the A-frame. Of course, perhaps kjp1969 can jump in with some first hand knowledge.
> ...


The Hensley just plugs right into your receiver. There are clamps on the A frame where the weight distributing jacks (not chains) go, but otherwise it's plug-and-play. They size the dropdown bracket for your tt/tv combo right from the factory, but if you ever change trucks or trailers and need a different drop height, they will exchange brackets for free.

Oh yeah, I recently saw a used Hensely hitch sell for around $2k on ebay, so if you ever get out of trailering entirely, you can probably sell it and recoup a good amount of the purchase price.

A Pullrite hitch is cheaper ($1800 or so) but bolts to the frame of your tv under the spare tire, and in some cases requires you to relocate the spare tire.

Kevin P. (totally happy with the Hensley, as you can tell!)


----------



## Ymryl (Mar 2, 2004)

I don't think the weight of the trailer is going to be an issue here, Jolly's Titan is pulling his 25 RSS just fine and the 28 is approx. 600 pounds heavier. The Titan and Armada have the same towing capacity weight wise so it shouldn't be an issue. 
If (perhaps I should say when seeing how my wife is pursuing this) I do move up to a 28 I'll try going with the Equil-i-zer hitch that so many others have used and recommended (on all of the RVing sites I frequent).
The issue at this point in time is price. My 21RS is now 6 months old and the dealer I bought it from says he will give me $15,000 for it but wants $23,750 for the 28 which is way more than I believe he should be selling it for. The only way I am going to move is if I can find another dealer willing to part with one for around 20 grand.

Thanks for everyones input.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Hold out for under 20K. There is no way he can ask for 23.7K with a straight face. Good Luck.


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

I got this suggestion from my dad:

How to not worry about length: Hook the TT to the SUV. Drive both up onto a Tractor/Trailer Lowboy. Tie it down and drive the semi where ever you want.

Everyone else, worry about length.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Paul I am sure you have already price compared with Lakeshort RV right? 23k? Ouch! Dang sorry I feel off my chair laughing so hard.


----------



## jallen58 (Oct 27, 2003)

I second Y-Guy thats way out there I payed $17,000 for my 28BHS Keep shoping

Jim


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

jallen58 said:


> I second Y-Guy thats way out there I payed $17,000 for my 28BHS Keep shoping
> 
> Jim
> [snapback]15955[/snapback]​


Can you please tell me the name of the dealer that sold you a 28RS-S for $17k? Looks like I'm driving to California next weekend..









Jim


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> jallen58 said:
> 
> 
> > I second Y-Guy thats way out there I payed $17,000 for my 28BHS Keep shoping
> ...


Opps...just noticed it said 28BHS...guess I've had too many adult beverages this evening...









Jim


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Jim,

Don't sweat it. At this point in the night ...err morning... I'm questioning everything I read for the same reason .. He he he.

Wayne


----------



## Darj (Oct 10, 2004)

Hi 
First time I've posted here. I just registered tonight. We just bought a Expedition figuring it could tow anything we might buy. Today we went to the Detroit Camper Show and put money down on a 28rs-s. Now from what I'm reading I'm panicking. The Expedition is the 5.4 with the trailer towing package but now I'm not sure it will pull the trailer. Not sure what to do. Any advice would be appreciated.
Thanks, Dale


----------

